# New Planes from Lee Valley - Detail Palm Planes



## WayneC

These look pretty cool. Anyone tried them yet?










http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=67716&cat=51&ap=1


----------



## Karson

Some cool looking Coach makers planes,


----------



## WayneC

I think they would be useful in some situations. Instrument making for example…


----------



## CharlieM1958

They definitely look cool. I'd love to hear from someone who has tried them.


----------



## crank49

I wish I had those when I used to make patterns for belt buckles. I can see how a luthier might use those as well.


----------



## Tikka

I have never seen the like before - My first thought was that they should be pulled, rather than pushed, it strikes me you would have far greater control on a pull stoke.

I don't suppose any body has seen a video of these in use?


----------



## TimK43

They're like tiny little Spokeshaves that you push with your palm??!? VERY cool looking but are they only used for areas you can't get a spokeshave into or what?


----------



## Bertha

They're cute. Am I the only guy that subconsciously wanted to go golfing after looking at the pictures on the right?










They registered in my brain as little tiny drivers.


----------



## WayneC

Little driver planes…. I guess we will need to see if someone posts a review…


----------



## mafe

Funny guys.
Violinmakers will be happy.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## bluepaulsky

im thinking of buying the flat one for guitar bracing


----------



## Bertha

Man, I miss Wayne.


----------



## a1Jim

Looks interesting I wonder how they work?


----------



## Loren

The double convex would be more useful for guitar braces because
you can scallop/feather the ends or middles with a lengthwise convex
plane. Of course you can do it with a chisel too. For guitar planes,
look at the distance from the edge of the plane to the corner of the
iron - that's the limit of how close you can get to the soundboard.


----------



## bluepaulsky

cheers for that loren


----------

